# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Studentet e mejekesise ne Belgjike dhe Angli

## inaelda

pershendetje,
doja ndonje informacion nga studentet shqiptar qe jetojne ne Belgjike ose Angli per konvertimin e diplomave shqiptare te mjekesise ne keto vende? Niveli i gjuhes qe kerkohet dhe cfare kriteresh te tjera kerkojne.
Ju faleminderit

----------

